# Grouper spots?



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Plan on going after some grouper on Sunday. Anyone have any numbers for them on natural bottom within 20 miles of perdido pass? I wouldn't dare share it with anyone!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get real, Nobody else would either....share that is.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't mention it. Just take the time' energy and money to find the spots that everyone else has had to do.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Try this spot. I hear there are three huge grouper and a ton of bait on it. I doubt you'll land them, but it could be a lot of fun.
30 17.795 N 
87 18.720 W


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much! I don't have a ton of money to look for spots my self. Lost my job recently and just took another sales job and am on straight commission. I'm taking a potential customer out on Sunday! Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Hey sealark, just sent you a PM.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Replied to it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Try this spot. I hear there are three huge grouper and a ton of bait on it. I doubt you'll land them, but it could be a lot of fun.
> 30 17.795 N
> 87 18.720 W


There you go. Make sure you go early. Or just look for the island of boats that will be parked on the spot. As I type 2000 fishermen are writing that number down. Plus 100 divers.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

LMAO!!! The Mass!!!!


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Try this spot. I hear there are three huge grouper and a ton of bait on it. I doubt you'll land them, but it could be a lot of fun.
> 30 17.795 N
> 87 18.720 W


Thanks for the numbers for the USS Massachusetts in 30' of water!


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys, there's no reason to be douches to a fellow Forum Member. Without the help of the good folks on here, me and a lot of my buddies on here would not be the fisherman we are. Dirty South simply asked a question. 

Since I don't fish outta PNS I got nothing for you, but you should, definitely make sure you have all the numbers present on these two sites... and spend some time on the reefs and wrecks here in the forum.

http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm
http://fishingdestinguide.com/

Also, my personal experience this time of year is that if you are not fishing in 180+, you're chances at grouper are very limited. If I were you, I'd look at the reefy spots and make sure you know what live bottom looks like on your sounder vs structure.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your response. That means a lot to me.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

And don't forget, big live pinfish, live red and white porgies and mullet or Boston mackerel make great grouper bait. Some like red lips and squirrelfish - I'm not a fan... Of course, if you catch the bit at the right time, grouper will eat just about anything... But I haven't found the right time since late June.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dirty If you are set on staying within 20 miles of Perdidio Pass, you may be better off to target something besides grouper. If within the 20 mile mark I would probably focus on Mingo's & Triggers. Kings should be easy enough also but not the best eating in my opinion. 

If it were me, With the current forecast I would journey a little further to the edge. You will find a better quality of fish there with the water being a bit deeper and have a shot at a grouper also. I have some numbers posted for it on here. If you think you can make it 30 miles, I'll try to find them for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Joey--thanks for the reply. I can go 30-40 miles, would rather go with a buddy boat, though. I just get nervous going that far with 1 motor. My friend Marvin Day from Saltwater Mafia is hooking me up with some numbers/info but I was just wondering if anyone had something any closer. I won't share his numbers with you, nor will I share your numbers with anyone else!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*PM Me your email*

I'll send you a gpx files with these edge coords.
I've verified most of them, at least there's structure down there.
Have caught grouper but with me it's hit and miss.

GPX files are attached. Not secret spots but will get you close to good bottom
(You have to remove the .txt off the end.)


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Dirty sorry i have nothing for you but glad to see a few decent people stepped up to the plate, you can tell a lot about a man even by just reading his typing on a screen. Have fun and be careful hope the trip is a productive sale.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Requests for spots is tricky I think. This guy just out right asked for a bit of help to get on fish. No problem there. I'm sure if he catches something off one of the spots he was given he will post or send a thanks. The guys that post with stories about taking their kids out and not catching anything and asking for number help have put me off of wanting to help. I gave good numbers to a couple of posters like that and have never seen their SN or a fishing report post afterwards. Some people are just trying to scam numbers, I would rather just have someone ask for them.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

I would like to say thank you to everyone who posted positive messages to me in response to my post last week. I put my boat in the water yesterday and had some engine trouble and didn't get to go out far. Maybe next time I'll have a better report. A guy saw that I was wearing a Saltwater Mafia shirt and stopped to ask if I needed help. The irony of that is that I had the exact same problem with my boat almost a year ago to the day and Marvin Day, the guy who owns Saltwater Mafia apparel company, pulled up to me in close to the same spot and pulled me back to the ramp. I've kept in touch with him and my wife and I have bought several shirts from his website. Karma is a real thing! For all of you who posted positive replies to my request, good things will come your way. For all of those of you who didn't, I wouldn't want to go out with you on your boats!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny how things come back at you- good or bad. 

I am surprised a jokester did not send you the lat/long for Joe Patti. 

There are a lot of great numbers on the forum, and the dive sites, and the public numbers for Escambia county. Grab a few of those, get them on your GPS, try them out and keep your bottom machine on. Different holes will have different fish on them. A lot of it is paying your dues and figuring out under what conditions you can fish where and what spots hold what fish. While you are bottom fishing, always leave out a freeline live bait either under a balloon or just free out on the current- never know what will hit. 

this is a great forum and it has educated me time and time again. Feel free to PM me and if I can help, I will. I am still new to offshore as well, but glad to help.

Artificial Reef List for Pensacola:
http://www.bluwateradventures.com/DiveSites.html

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html

http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS%20Numbers.htm


Tight lines!

Pan


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Actually a jokster did send me a number for the USS Massachusetts. I'm smarter than that, thought.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

So, you are saying that people who helped you out or gave you good numbers to catch big grouper will be rewarded with good Karma and the people who joked around with you will have bad luck and break down in their boats ? I am not on either side, just asking a question.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

philthefish said:


> Guys, there's no reason to be douches to a fellow Forum Member. Without the help of the good folks on here, me and a lot of my buddies on here would not be the fisherman we are. Dirty South simply asked a question.
> 
> Since I don't fish outta PNS I got nothing for you, but you should, definitely make sure you have all the numbers present on these two sites... and spend some time on the reefs and wrecks here in the forum.
> 
> ...


Yes the MBT divers site is slap full of numbers. More than you will ever be able to fish


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dirty South said:


> Plan on going after some grouper on Sunday. Anyone have any numbers for them on natural bottom within 20 miles of perdido pass? I wouldn't dare share it with anyone!


Where are you going out of. 
For 50 bucks you can go to bluewater ship store in foley. (251) 943-4179.
Call in advance and talk to Scott. He will tell you what you need to bring. Mainly your machine and a sd card and a power cord. Or just bring your boat. He will load your machine up with over 1000 spots from pensacola to Mississippi waters all the way out to the big oil rigs way out. All for 50 bucks. 
As a fisherman, it was the best 50 bucks I ever spent. 
He is a diver also, so he nows whats down on certain spots.

Good luck in your venture. Time on the water will teach you a lot.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Where are you going out of.
> For 50 bucks you can go to bluewater ship store in foley. (251) 943-4179.
> Call in advance and talk to Scott. He will tell you what you need to bring. Mainly your machine and a sd card and a power cord. Or just bring your boat. He will load your machine up with over 1000 spots from pensacola to Mississippi waters all the way out to the big oil rigs way out. All for 50 bucks.
> As a fisherman, it was the best 50 bucks I ever spent.
> ...


Sweet! Thanks for the tip, Chapman! I'm going back down a week from Saturday for a week and I'll definitely take advantage of that. I normally launch at boggy point in orange beach. I see that you're from Birmingham. Me too, Calera actually. Where,do you live up here?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fishing season is upon us


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

The mbt dive website is a good starter for sure! ! glad u got some help though, just dont forget it when it comes ur turn to help a fellow angler.. Good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------

